# My First Show



## pink-north (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I finally did my first show. It bombed!  . I can't say I'm too upset though. It bombed for everyone else that was there too. I'd say only 20% of the vendors sold anything. 

The show wasn't well advertised and there was a cover for admission. Some of the vendors were so annoyed they packed up and left just after noon. I managed to sell 6 bars. Not much, I know, but it kept me encouraged. I have a little more confindence in my product and can try to sell to other people on other occaisions.

All in all it was good learning experience for me.


----------



## Deda (Nov 13, 2008)

Yep, 6 people that about your soaps!

You never know how far you cast your net.  Just keep putting it out there.

Did you have fun?  Take amazing pictures of your set up?  I love looking at craft fair and market setups!


----------



## TheGardener (Nov 14, 2008)

I find my craft fair/show experience just keeps getting better and better.  I now have people who seek me out at craft shows. A poorly organized show can be discouraging but don't give up  

I remember my first craft fair.  I was just so surprised that anyone would like my soap enough to actually buy it  

I totally avoid any show where the public charged admission.  They just don't seem to go over very well and in these tougher economic times people are being careful about their spending.  However, at a well advertized, well run show soap will sell.  It's relatively inexpensive and makes nice gifts.


----------



## digit (Nov 14, 2008)

It may not have been stellar, but to me, you have have done the hardest part. Getting out there and doing the first one.

Digit


----------



## pink-north (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks so  much for the encouragmentent. I feel really good about the results of the show. When I signed up for this show, we weren't told there would be an admission and other vendors were very upset when they discovered that the day of the show. 

I will post pics, just got to get the camera running properly again.

Isn't soaping FUN


----------



## moonbeam (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the great attitude! Some people use things like that as an excuse, I so loved that you look at how you can learn from it. 

And even if you didn't sell much, your name is getting out there!! Way to go!!


----------



## pink-north (Nov 16, 2008)

here are some pics of my show. A very small set up, but it worked.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 16, 2008)

LOVE the poster idea! What is in the take-out boxes?


----------



## pink-north (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks! A friend did the posters for me. Instead of giving customers bags for their soap I put them in take-out boxes. It worked out to be less  expensive then buying little gift bags. About $. 20 each or less (can't remember exactly).


----------



## digit (Nov 16, 2008)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Digit


----------



## Deda (Nov 16, 2008)

Very Nice!  I love the logo - did you do it yourself or have it made?


----------



## pink-north (Nov 16, 2008)

Aw Shucks guys.  Thanks.  A graphic design friend and I worked on the logo together and came up with that. I am taking a break right now and trying to get ready for Christmas as well as looking for other shows and opportunities for the new year. Wish me luck


----------



## puddin1970 (Nov 16, 2008)

*idea*

I love the take out boxes idea! Can I ask where you got them from? I think that is cute and people will remember those - plus I bet they keep the boxes!


----------



## TheGardener (Nov 17, 2008)

Beautiful display!  Attractive and appealing to the eye.  Good work!


----------



## pink-north (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words "gardner". I got the boxes from a company called Uline. They are located in Canada and the U.S. so I don't have to pay duty on the shipping. I think the web site is www.uline.com or www.uline.ca.


----------



## Zenobiah (Nov 21, 2008)

Love the boxes! If I ever get so far as to do a show I might steal that idea if you don't mind.


----------

